# Barinda Indian Meal, 21st October - DONE



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*Go to this thread for our x-mas meal

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=
*


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Went into Boots yesterday and would you believe they have all the christmas stuff out already!! 

Count me in for the 17th, cruise and meal.


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi Dani,

I have pencilled those dates in for me and Kelly.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Went into Boots yesterday and would you believe they have all the christmas stuff out already!!
> 
> Count me in for the 17th, cruise and meal.


Cruise and Bee Hive for you, Mikey 

How about the Indian meal on Saturday evening?



AL_B said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> I have pencilled those dates in for me and Kelly.
> 
> ...


I will add names to the first page/post  
Excellent, Alan. I knew you wouldn't miss the opportunity for an Indian meal 8) :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry Dani I am working on the !6th/17th


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry Dani, you're gonna have to find someone else to bring the tiaras this year 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry Dani I am working on the !6th/17th


Work always gets in the way of fun, doesn't it :wink:



Hev said:


> Sorry Dani, you're gonna have to find someone else to bring the tiaras this year
> 
> Hev x


You are missing your chance for some trance :roll:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani - Put me and Emma down for both please. As always - chicken & chips at Barrinda for me


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> You are missing your chance for some trance :roll:


You can't miss that....'tis spooky but cool :wink:

Now if I forget to go home after the next trip I could be there 

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani - Put me and Emma down for both please. As always - chicken & chips at Barrinda for me


Barinda chicken it will be Jonathan 

Which of the weekends do you prefer?



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You are missing your chance for some trance :roll:
> ...


Cool it is, Dave, and quick isn't it  
But certainly not spooky: a lot of research went into Hypnotherapy and Energy Therapies ... but I can still recall this look on your face saying _"it can't be true what's happening to me"_; excellent! That look is worth Â£1mio. I should have taken a picture 8)

Oh, and you already know that you and Jackie are always welcome to stay at my house :-* :-* :-* 
Now, take a nice deep breath in through your nose and as you breath out through your mouth just notice how relaxed your neck and shoulders have already become


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Cool it is, Dave, and quick isn't it
> But certainly not spooky: a lot of research went into Hypnotherapy and Energy Therapies ... but I can still recall this look on your face saying _"it can't be true what's happening to me"_; excellent! That look is worth Â£1mio. I should have taken a picture 8)
> 
> Oh, and you already know that you and Jackie are always welcome to stay at my house :-* :-* :-*
> Now, take a nice deep breath in through your nose and as you breath out through your mouth just notice how relaxed your neck and shoulders have already become


"Spooky" wasn't meant in a derogatory way Dani...simply my expression for the inexplicable, especially from an initial cynic :wink:

Still quite stunned by the results though 

A kind offer of accom for your Xmas do...sadly the wrong time of year for Jac. She'll (we'll :roll: ) be on the hunt for a flock of wise men, a herd of goats, virgin Mary's, shepards, babys in boxes etc etc So sadly will be missing the Barinda 

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> "Spooky" wasn't meant in a derogatory way Dani...simply my expression for the inexplicable, especially from an initial cynic :wink:
> 
> Still quite stunned by the results though
> 
> Dave


I knew exactly what you meant :-* 
But your facial expression was still amazing to watch!!!!!!



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> So sadly will be missing the Barinda
> 
> Dave


No problems, we can always sort a Barinda curry ad hoc


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

A-ha - didn't see 2 weekends, errr - the one everyone else is going to  16th-17th .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> A-ha - didn't see 2 weekends, errr - the one everyone else is going to  16th-17th .


16th/17th for you


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Dani, I can make the 9th and 10th. Spookey sounds fun or is it just suggestive :wink: [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dani

!6th only for us, in Derby 17th, sorry


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Hi Dani, I can make the 9th and 10th. Spookey sounds fun or is it just suggestive :wink: [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Spookey is just Dave's language for _I don't believe how quickly this treatment works_



ObiWan said:


> Dani
> 
> 16th only for us, in Derby 17th, sorry


I better book some tables then ...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani, I can make the 9th and 10th. Spookey sounds fun or is it just suggestive :wink: [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> ...


Chairs would be comfortable to :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Naaa, we always sit on tables ... if we dance on them :wink: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Having had a few "private" replies, neither of the December dates may be optimum ones?
What do peeps think about a _*NEW YEAR DO *_instead? Or as well as?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Providing we're not knee deep in snow...and with J being on holiday, NY could be a realistic proposition for us 

Barinda ....droooool 

D and J xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Keep voting, peeps = posting your preferred date. I am open to suggestions


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm always up for a curry [smiley=sweetheart.gif] but can't make 16th December  . Just about any other dates including New Year would be fine for me (he said hopefully).


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

After the 16th/17th is fine by me (except 13th/14th Jan)......................... 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

New Year could work better for us


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I am away from the 20th Dec until the 5th Jan including ...

Keep suggesting dates


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

To be more specific, I can make any time in December apart from 16th/17th December and the obvious. I can't make 6th/7th January. The rest of the time is free as far as I can tell


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> To be more specific, I can make any time in December apart from 16th/17th December and the obvious. I can't make 6th/7th January. The rest of the time is free as far as I can tell


I'm just looking at my diary [shaking head in disbelief]

How does 18th/19 November sound? 
I know it's very early in the year for a "x-mas" do but I'm on 5 different weekend courses until 24th January apart from being away for the festive season and we have already ruled a few weekends out :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

To early for a Xmas in November in my opinion :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I could do it but it is early if it's supposed to be Christmas. Mind you Sainsburys were putting Christmas stuff out yesterday :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> To early for a Xmas in November in my opinion :?


So is New Year :wink: 


ObiWan said:


> New Year could work better for us


We don't need to call it _x-mas do_, do we 

O.K. these are the dates which are a no-no for me: -
25/26 November
2/3 December
23/24 December
30/31 December
20/21 January

Anything other dates are fine for me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Well, I could do it but it is early if it's supposed to be Christmas. Mind you Sainsburys were putting Christmas stuff out yesterday :roll:


We could call it _Late Bonfire Curry Night _:lol: 
Or simply: Curry night 

Let's see: 
Obi&kiTTcaTT, Dave&Jackie want new year
Hev cant do 16/17 Dec or 13/14 Jan
John cam't do 16/17Dec or 6/7 Jan

Jonathan, Alan and Simon need to reply ...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Suggestion for ya Dani ................ 27th/28th January ............... late New Year Curry rather than early Christmas Dinner :roll:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Suggestion for ya Dani ................ 27th/28th January ............... late New Year Curry rather than early Christmas Dinner :roll:
> 
> Hev x


You are saying what I'm thinking, Hev. We could all go over to a wondewrful Indian restaurant in Austria and have a mega meal after a long day skiing  
.
.
.
but I don't know if I can wait for a curry for all this time :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Suggestion for ya Dani ................ 27th/28th January ............... late New Year Curry rather than early Christmas Dinner :roll:
> ...


Too right, leave it that late and you'd just as well call it a pre-Easter Curry :lol:

Just pick a date and go for it Dani :wink:

D and J xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Just pick a date and go for it Dani :wink:
> 
> D and J xx


No, I'm being patient .... and do what the majority want :-*

[but I will have loads of Barinda curries in the mean time anyway: anyone wants to join me  ]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Just pick a date and go for it Dani :wink:
> ...


Mid October for a Barinda sounds good...could be someone scruffy rolling up again :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Just pick a date and go for it Dani :wink:


I agree ............ just go for it and anyone who can make it will turn up 

Dave ~ you? scruffy? ........ nah! unique, we love you just the way you are :-*

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> Dave ~ you? scruffy? ........ nah! unique, we love you just the way you are :-*
> 
> Hev x


In normal times I maybe a picture of sartorial elegance :roll: ...halfway through a trip? Well, 'tis a little different!

If it wasn't for Dani (and others) I'd be in dire straits 

Sorry for going o/t....yes, pick a date Dani :wink:

Dave


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

Myself and Caz are happy to go with the flow.

Steve


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Just pick a date............... this is turning into a Scottish size thread  :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm easy :wink:

I'll go with the flow!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Saturday, 28th October: Halloween
Saturday, 4th November: Bonfire Night

With a Cruise/Beehive Do on the Sunday

Take your pick folks


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Can't do 28th, got a halloween party... :?

Can do Nov 4th though..


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I will go with the flow


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Cannot do the 4th November


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Just pick a date............... this is turning into a Scottish size thread  :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ~ it's catching!

Pick *one* date 

Hev x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I can do the 28th October  but not the 4th November


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Just pick a date............... this is turning into a Scottish size thread  :wink:
> ...


I will pick ............ in a bit :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:roll:

Hev x


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Dani
My experience tells me  to pick a date and those that can do it will 

I'll come to any date you plan and I can attend  Cos:

a) I like you
b) I want to show you my car
c) I need to eat


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Oh BTW

October...

7/8 - I am in Dunstable
10/11 - I am in London
12/13/14/15/16 - I am in Spain
17/18 - I am in Edinburgh
21/22 - I am away 'camping' in Derbyshire
25/26 - I am in London
27/28/28 - I am in Ireland



Other than that I am free


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Just pick a date............... this is turning into a Scottish size thread  :wink:
> ...


Trouble is everybody forgets what the original thread was about :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What thread?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The thread hanging from the hem on your left trouser leg of course


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ah I remember it now :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> Dani
> 
> I'll come to any date you plan and I can attend  Cos:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Excellent reasons to come to an Indian meal, Paul  
It looks to me as if you'll have to cut your trip to Ireland short as my tendency is towards the 28th October = Halloween.

Oh, John, you better get needle and _thread_ out :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> NewBeetlePaul said:
> 
> 
> > Dani
> ...


We can all celebrate my birthday......... if I am in the country


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > NewBeetlePaul said:
> ...


 :roll: please check a previous post of yours?
Oh, there will be no premature b-day parties :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> NewBeetlePaul said:
> 
> 
> > Dani
> ...


So is it a date then? Come on Dani, make a decision ............. I need to sort out a date for my next ScoTTish meet :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > NewBeetlePaul said:
> ...


Errrr ......................... I'm still waiting for one crutial piece of information ............ but I may want a Barinda meal sooner than that .......................like the 21st October  
I drove past the place tonight and the aroma was just like: I need a Barinda fix soon :wink: :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


<hmph> ........ well don't pick 19th November ....... I've just started my thread 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

21st October looks good for us at the moment..... near enough to my birthday so everybody can bring me presents :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> 21st October looks good for us at the moment..... near enough to my birthday so everybody can bring me presents :wink:


go on spill.................. how old?

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > 21st October looks good for us at the moment..... near enough to my birthday so everybody can bring me presents :wink:
> ...


If I said it begins with a 3 would you believe me............. please :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Of course :roll: ........... just numbers darling! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right, I won't spill the beans, Barry .... but a b-day celebration it is (how many will you have :wink:

*O.K. we have a date!! Barinda meal on 21st October, 7:30pm*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Should be able to make that one I think


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ok Dani, leave it with me ............... I might have to come straight down after work :? (I'll try get away early if I can). Run on the Sunday?

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> ok Dani, leave it with me ............... I might have to come straight down after work :? (I'll try get away early if I can). Run on the Sunday?
> 
> Hev x


Run on the Sunday and Bee Hive meal anyone who wants to do it ... if you're not too weighted down with Indian food :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Should be able to make that one I think


Super, John 



Hev said:


> ok Dani, leave it with me ............... I might have to come straight down after work :? (I'll try get away early if I can). Run on the Sunday?
> 
> Hev x


Excellent, Hev. Stay here if you wish 

Run on the Sunday and Bee Hive meal anyone who wants to do it ... if you're not too weighted down with Indian food :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Excellent, Hev. Stay here if you wish


  ~ Can I take you up on your kind offer Dani? I am working until 5.30pm in Edinburgh but I am owed a fair bit of time so I'll see what I can do about getting away early. If not, I'll still be down but probably for coffee at Barinda  - on the other hand, keeps the car lighter for the Sunday 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent, Hev. Stay here if you wish
> ...


You most certainly can, Hev  ... if you are prepared to sit on the floor .... (soory, settee is gone) :wink:

Oh, you just tell your boss that you need to leave early for you'll meet TRANCE :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> You most certainly can, Hev  ... if you are prepared to sit on the floor .... (soory, settee is gone) :wink:
> 
> Oh, you just tell your boss that you need to leave early for you'll meet TRANCE :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thank you Dani  - the floor is good, can't fall any further than that. I'll pack my sleeping bag too 

TRANCE ~ i will be there, i will be there, i will be there, i will ......

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> TRANCE ~ i will be there, i will be there, i will be there, i will ......
> 
> Hev x


You will be here, you are here, you know that you are enjoying the time here 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Not sure on the Sunday but Saturday looks good :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Not sure on the Sunday but Saturday looks good :-*


You know that you want to do Sunday, because we are doing something different 8) :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure on the Sunday but Saturday looks good :-*
> ...


News to me? Tell us more?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Shhhhh :wink: 
I have my plans


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

not sure on the Saturday but I'm a definate for the Sunday! 

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dani,
> 
> not sure on the Saturday but I'm a definate for the Sunday!
> 
> Steve


Sunday may be good for Nat, Steve


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Dani,
> ...


Must be a car quiz then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TT Law said:
> ...


Hum-do-rum :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

It will be just me and maybe Geoff for this one.

Nat has yet another birthday party to go to.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> It will be just me and maybe Geoff for this one.
> 
> Nat has yet another birthday party to go to.
> 
> Steve


  See you soon


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TT Law said:


> It will be just me and maybe Geoff for this one.
> 
> Nat has yet another birthday party to go to.
> 
> Steve


In the MKII I hope?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Here is the Address of Barinda

2, Hawthorne Lane, Wilmslow, SK9 1AA
tel: 01625 527 833

Multimap link
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... picon=true

I will book the table for 7:30pm


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's useful  I'm going to starve myself first :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Can't make the meal this weekend unfortunately - is the original plan for a Christmas meal / run still on in addition to this though ??

Seeing as Geoff is attending I will see what I can do as regards the run this Sunday though - only maybe for now as I'm down to work but may be able to wrangle it.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Can't make the meal this weekend unfortunately - is the original plan for a Christmas meal / run still on in addition to this though ??

Seeing as Geoff is attending I will see what I can do as regards the run this Sunday though - only maybe for now as I'm down to work but may be able to wrangle it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> That's useful  I'm going to starve myself first :wink:


That's definitely necessary, John.
The portions are not tiny :roll:



mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Can't make the meal this weekend unfortunately - is the original plan for a Christmas meal / run still on in addition to this though ??
> 
> Seeing as Geoff is attending I will see what I can do as regards the run this Sunday though - only maybe for now as I'm down to work but may be able to wrangle it.


As Alan&Kelly can't make it either we can certainly do another meal around Christmas/New Year


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dieting is out then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Dieting is out then


Who wants to diet anyway :roll: :lol:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Just me for Sunday now Dani.

Geoff is working. Sack his boss I say :wink:

Should have 1000+ miles on the new TT by then so it will need testing!

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Just me for Sunday now Dani.
> 
> Geoff is working. Sack his boss I say :wink:
> 
> ...


I will speak to Geoffs boss!! On Sunday 

Meet at my house for 12:00 noon?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I've managed to get Saturday off ................ definately Barinda for me please Dani 

Is there still room at the inn? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Dieting is out then
> ...


More like who needs to


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Just me for Sunday now Dani.
> ...


I hope its clean when it arrives, got to think of the neighbours :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> I've managed to get Saturday off ................ definately Barinda for me please Dani
> 
> Is there still room at the inn? :wink:
> 
> Hev x


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
The Inn is ready to welcome the guest(s) :-*

Are there two of you = is Gill coming too?



ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


O.K. O.K. we all know that I ate too much at the Silver Service Dinner :roll:



ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TT Law said:
> ...


Having the carpets cleaned professionally tomorrow 

So, in view of hev wanting to depart at a reasonable time on Sunday, I suggest that *we meet at my house at 11:00am for the Sunday Run  *


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If you are coming to Sunday's cruise:

please PM me for details of how to find the way to the _Unwin Inn _


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I've managed to get Saturday off ................ definately Barinda for me please Dani
> ...


Just me Dani - Pm on its way in a sec



A3DFU said:


> So, in view of hev wanting to depart at a reasonable time on Sunday, I suggest that *we meet at my house at 11:00am for the Sunday Run  *


 :lol: - not guilty Ma Lord ............ don't blame me for the earlier start 

See ya all soon
Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Just me Dani - Pm on its way in a sec
> 
> See ya all soon
> Hev x


Replied :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Early start Sunday it is after a big Indian meal on Saturday night.............. windows open please


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So, Obiwan... may the f**** be with you! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

John-H said:


> So, Obiwan... may the f**** be with you! :wink:


Hope you are behind me on Sunday then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Early start Sunday it is after a big Indian meal on Saturday night


I will share a meal with you  :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

1 sleep to go 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> 1 sleep to go
> 
> Hev x


1 glass of red wine to finish :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > 1 sleep to go
> ...


hmmm, now there is a good idea ............... :wink:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I will sort you out tomorrow :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I can't wait <hic> 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Not before driving  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Of course not 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Some of us had a good meal last night and looking at the weather this morning, I have made up my mind about today:

we are going to the Chestnut Center just outside Chaple-en-le-Frith, Castleton and Eyam to finish at the Cat&Fiddle for a change.

I guess we'll set off from my house around 11:30am, so: Chestnut Center at ~12:15pm. Leave around 1 hour later. Then onto Castleton, walk around there. Leave Castleton around 2pm. Onto Eyam (Plague Pie = yum, yum). Leave around 2:45pm'ish and then over to the Cat&Fiddle. Be ther for roughly 3:15pm.

Please use my mob = 07711 609 624 if you want to meet up on route for radio reception is bad in the Pennines!!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

On my way! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> On my way! :wink:


.... home just now :roll:

Remember to do the brain gym daily. It does help 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No, I'm home 20 minutes ago - that was this morning's post 

Thanks for a great run again Dani. Pity those tea rooms are closing  - the food was excellent 

Pity my phone ran flat too so no pics from me :roll: Don't you just hate tractors? :roll: Perhaps he needed his eyes testing :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > On my way! :wink:
> ...


"on my way home ... just now" :wink:

I'm glad you enjoyed the day and I agree with you, shame about the Plague Pie place :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dani, thanks for a great weekend, in serious need of a diet now 

The run on Sunday was spectacular but I still thing Â£6 to look at an otter is excessive 

I think you, John and Hev should buy the tea rooms and keep Plague Pie going :wink:

Guesss what was onthe radio when we got in the car to go home

Smoke Gets in Your Eyes by Bryan Ferry..................... I kid you not :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev, hope you made it home in time for work :wink:

It was really great to see you again............ are you sure that engine of yours is only standard


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> The run on Sunday was spectacular but I still thing Â£6 to look at an otter is excessive


It is expensive, but there is far more to see than 1 otter :roll:


ObiWan said:


> Guesss what was onthe radio when we got in the car to go home
> 
> Smoke Gets in Your Eyes by Bryan Ferry..................... I kid you not :lol: :lol: :lol:


Of course I wouldn't have the first clue what you are talking about, Barry :wink:

Oh, I got it: you mean that you'll have to stop smoking now and concentrate on your exercises .... on Thursday :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I have never smocked................ unlike your lounge!!!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> I have never smocked................ unlike your lounge!!!!!


I can't imaging you dressed as a country bumpkin Barry :lol: ! (No need to edit that quote :wink: )


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

John-H said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > I have never smocked................ unlike your lounge!!!!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> I have never smocked................ unlike your lounge!!!!!


Cry: my lounge doesn't smoke  
But it needs insence NOW


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > I have never smocked................ unlike your lounge!!!!!
> ...


Vanilla :idea:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well guys, I'm home at long last  :!: .......... ok, I got home last night but it just feels like I've not been home.

I have to say, I had a fantasic weekend ...great company, great food, great cars, great time had by all   

Dani, I have to thank you for your fantastic hospitality (AND I never woke up with joss sticks between my toes :lol.

Obi - I promise  ......... as Steve said, it is a totally different driving style, it takes talent and skill ...... hehehe

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You must have been very tired by the time you got home, Hev.
And guess what: I haven't lit a single insence stick since yesterday morning  [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> You must have been very tired by the time you got home, Hev.
> And guess what: I haven't lit a single insence stick since yesterday morning  [smiley=end.gif]


Tired but grinning 

Dani, are you feeling ok?????!!!! Someone PLEASE help her! 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You must have been very tired by the time you got home, Hev.
> ...


No, I don't: I had loads of chamomile tea just now :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> No, I don't: I had loads of chamomile tea just now :roll:


Sue was contageous? . Hope you feel better soon Dani (and you too Sue )

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > No, I don't: I had loads of chamomile tea just now :roll:
> ...


It's something stupid I've done today ... I'm not mentioning McDonald :? [smiley=sick2.gif] 
[shhhh; don't tell anyone  ]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...












Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope it was not as tasty as the one you had in London :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hope it was not as tasty as the one you had in London :?


Actually, it was 

And how do you know about this then? Hev, did you tell Obi :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it was not as tasty as the one you had in London :?
> ...


I cannot tell a lie :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it was not as tasty as the one you had in London :?
> ...


Not guilty Ma'am! I'm sure YOU said it :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Me?  
Oh, Hev, I would never, ever, mention that I have a McDonald burger ... occasionally [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: I just noticed ... only 64 .... posts to go .... until I hit 8000 posts


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ps: I just noticed ... only 64 .... posts to go .... until I hit 8000 posts


You don't look our age :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ps: I just noticed ... only 64 .... posts to go .... until I hit 8000 posts
> ...


How sweet of you, Obi :-* :-* :-* 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And I don't feel it either [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]


----------

